
Japan's new professional seducers - chaostheory
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/women/relationships/article4619389.ece
======
cousin_it
Paying money to professionals to manipulate someone into marrying you,
breaking up a couple in the process? I feel like throwing up. Literally. IRL.

~~~
shiranaihito
That's a healthy reaction..

Unfortunately Japan is not a very healthy place.

Take for example how most beautiful young women between ages 23 and 30+ work
as various kinds of prostitutes.

I hope this is less true outside of Tokyo..

------
shiranaihito
Tokyo is such a weird and (sometimes) wonderful place that it's easy to
imagine something like this going on there.

